# 5 year old male German Shepherd



## KEM1991 (Oct 16, 2013)

I live near Mentor, Ohio and I have a 5 year old male German Shepherd dog and I am looking for a new home for him. But the problem is he does bite. Early last Sunday morning he did attack me and bit me very badly, enough that I had to go to the hospital and get stitches. But the reason for this is because he has seizures and it's believed that the seizures are what causes this behavior. Why he has them we don't know yet. There was a man visiting the company that my father works for who was willing to take him but he lives in Illinois and had no cage to take him back home with him in. Please if you or anyone you know lives near our area or is visiting or is willing to drive to the area and is willing to take him under these circumstances and get him the help/treatment that needs because he can be a good dog, then please me message me and let me know, otherwise he will be put down next Tuesday and we really don't want that and want to make it our last resort. If you're interested we can give you our number and more information after you message me.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

you may not understand what i am about to say. trying to rehome a dog like this is a very difficult proposition. rescues will not touch him because of the liability and i commend you for being honest about what his problems are. frankly, most people who would want a dog like this are NOT PEOPLE you'd WANT him to go to, and you don't even want to know what they would use him for. if this dog means anything to you at all, hold him tight on tuesday and let him know you're there for him as he goes. other people will chime in no doubt and say, well, there's a CHANCE someone could take him, deal with his problems and give him a good home. after many years of experience with this breed and quite a bit of recent experience in rescue, i am here to tell you that chance is miniscule. i say this with much love for the breed and an ache in my heart for you. i am so sorry and wish you much peace of mind with your decision.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

and please, please don't put him on craigslist. please.


----------



## Mr. Aero (Nov 12, 2012)

Post a photo please. How much does he weigh? Neutered?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

be careful KEM. be very careful. how big is he and is he neutered, are not the first questions someone should be asking (unless of course he's looking for a smaller, neutered male...then the question is fine...somehow i doubt that, maybe just too many years in rescue). sorry mr. aero, i call em as i see em.

and KEM, always ask for veterinary references, personal references are useless...like somebody is gonna give a reference that says they're a terrible person. vet references are much more reliable. i see you are a new poster and i want to warn you that there are people who use these message boards to find dogs for those purposes that i spoke of earlier. again, mr. aero, no offence meant if you're just a man who'd like to give a small neutered shepherd with a bite history a good home.


----------



## Mr. Aero (Nov 12, 2012)

I see how it sounds...not good at all. Yikes! How long have you had him? First bite or does it occur often? What his temperament? What about additional background info?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KEM1991 (Oct 16, 2013)

katieliz: I understand what you are trying to say and I appreciate you taking the time to comment. I know the chances of someone taking him are miniscule, but I figured it's at least worth a try to find a good person to give him a new home and take care of him and get him the help he needs, even if it's just by a small chance, rather than just making putting him to sleep our first option. And of course if anyone is interested in taking him we are going to find out more info about that person and their history before giving him away because we love him and want him to be safe. But thank you for your time and advice.


----------



## KEM1991 (Oct 16, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...932.1073741863.100000234510939&type=3&theater <br><br>Mr, Aero: Here are some photos of him. I'm new to this site and don't know how to upload them so I sent you the link to the photos from my Facebook page, but he is a very beautiful dog and everyone always comments and compliments him. To answer your questions, He's not really a small dog and is rather large. He weighs about 130-140 lbs. and no, he has not been neutered but it is never too late to do it. Yes, this is the first time he's bitten and I have had him since he was 8 weeks old. His parents were k-9 military dogs. He is very intelligent and as for his temperament, he can be very loving and protective. He has always been great with my father especially and very protective of him. He also always got along well with my aunt and uncle. He usually isn't always good around a lot of people or other animals because he is used to it being just my father and I, but that could probably be changed with a lot of interaction and more training. He is potty trained and has been since he was 10 weeks old, believe it or not. He loves going for walks and running and playing ball. He can be a little picky about the food he eats because we have always made sure we feed him the best dog food there is, and he loves a good steak bone every once in while as all dogs do. We took him in for testing and as far as his blood results show, he is very healthy but we haven't gotten the chance to take him back for neurological testing because we haven't had the money to do it. Epilepsy is very common in this breed of dog but we are not sure if that's the problem. And he is a purebred German Shepherd. We don't want any money for him, we just want to try to find him a good home with people who will take care of him and get him the help he needs if he needs it, instead of putting him down next Tuesday when he doesn't necessarily need to be. Let me know what you think, if you're not interested it's alright, but if you are let us know and we can give you our number to contact us and further information. <br>


----------



## KEM1991 (Oct 16, 2013)

I should also note that he doesn't have the seizures very often though, he usually only has them about ever 2-3 months.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

katieliz said:


> trying to rehome a dog like this is a very difficult proposition. rescues will not touch him because of the liability and i commend you for being honest about what his problems are. frankly, most people who would want a dog like this are NOT PEOPLE you'd WANT him to go to, and you don't even want to know what they would use him for. if this dog means anything to you at all, hold him tight on tuesday and let him know you're there for him as he goes.


I agree.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

this doesn't sound good. did he bite right after a seizure? have you worked with a vet on these issues? your dog should go back to the breeder if you are unable to keep him.


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

Have meds ever been prescribed?

Meds might help? Perhaps, consult a vet?

Epilepsy In Your Pet - Seizures In Dogs And Cats

Phenobarbital and Potassium Bromide might be a consideration? The biting after the seizures could be due to confusion and fear - maybe there's something that could be done to alleviate the 'defense mechanism' that the dog's using (i.e. the 'fear' biting)?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

wonder how he made out.


----------

